# NCC Auto-X - Thank You All For Participating and Helping



## 4WDrift (Dec 14, 2002)

I just couldn't get the shifting right, always between 1-2, and the lack of front traction on the Toyo T1-Ss didn't help either. Always sliding on the gritty sand too. Was fun though, thanks for the pics on p 8/9 Nick!

Kevin was talking about reclassing me, Bob H., etc. into SSM, and Steven S. into S1M to make things fair.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

4WDrift said:


> *I just couldn't get the shifting right, always between 1-2, and the lack of front traction on the Toyo T1-Ss didn't help either. Always sliding on the gritty sand too. Was fun though, thanks for the pics on p 8/9 Nick!*


You had a great powerslide going in your third run and Nick didn't even have the camera ready. I gave him some grief for that. 

Maybe next time you will get to see the course before your first run and that will help a little? 



> *Kevin was talking about reclassing me, Bob H., etc. into SSM, and Steven S. into S1M to make things fair. *


Not that it affects me any, but that's probably fair.


----------

